# THE BEST OF ELVIS...



## Wirrallass (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 18, 2018)

A favourite of mine...


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 18, 2018)

ELVIS sound-a-like


----------



## C&E Guy (Jun 18, 2018)

Don't Be Cruel. I'm All Shook Up
But that's The Wonder of You.
And I Just Can't Help Believing
That his Shoes are Suede and Blue.

His Latest Flame has a Wooden Heart
His Suspicious Mind was true.
Did the Jailhouse Rock? Well, That's Alright
'Cause he spent One Night With You.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 19, 2018)

Another one of Elvis's best songs....a great film too.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 20, 2018)

wirralass said:


>



Should these be in the ‘what you listening to’ thread WL?


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 20, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Should these be in the ‘what you listening to’ thread WL?





Amigo said:


> Should these be in the ‘what you listening to’ thread WL?


Thanks Amigo but the thread is about Elvis ....I've changed the Thread title so as not to confuse anyone, easily done
WL


----------



## Amigo (Jun 20, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Thanks Amigo but the thread is about Elvis ....I've changed the Thread title so as not to confuse anyone, easily done
> WL



Fair enough WL. ‘The King’ is most certainly deserving of his own thread!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 21, 2018)

Another favourite song of mine...


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 21, 2018)

Come on guys ~ what are your favourite Elvis songs?


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 24, 2018)




----------

